# Runescape Players



## General-jwj (Oct 18, 2011)

Sooo ... I've seen a lot of critics online against this game but whatever, I started playing again recently after having neglected my account for a long time, and I'm looking to re-fill my friends list and maybe join a clan if anyone happens to have one handy and it's not too troublesome.

I'm a lvl 81 noob that's been playing for years yet still has the same stats as a 8-month old account ... I like completing quests and just dicking around instead of leveling or acquiring gold or whatever.
I should probably mention my account is "member" so yeah I'm paying to play this shit.

What can you tell me about YOUR character ?

(me being paranoid and all : I checked to make sure there wasn't another recently open runescape or general MMO thread and made sure this wasn't taken into account in one of the stickies, so if I've done something wrong, please enlighten me)


----------



## WingDog (Oct 18, 2011)

I just quit for the fifth time. Look me up under highscores Wing_Dog

I'm kinda bored of playing


----------



## Xeno (Oct 18, 2011)

Now I'm curious. What's Runescape?


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 18, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Now I'm curious. What's Runescape?



Obviously this thread has little sense if people don't understand its purpose :V

Runescape is a web-browser MMORPG. You don't have to download anything to play the game in itself, but you need Java to read it. Unlike most MMo's, you can't choose a class or race. You always start with a human, and what he'll be able to do depends on how you level a set of skills. There isn't really a story (though there are numerous narrative arcs comprised of multiple linked quests) and it's up to you to go complete quests to make the whole thing go forwards.

It's an open-world fantasy setting with magic and goblins and dragons etc ... There is a free-to-play version (limited access to skills and map areas) and a "member" (= payed on a monthly basis) version with complete access to the games content.

Any more questions ?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 18, 2011)

I have two accounts - Direwolfpup and I_beatzezima. Both are pretty sweet.


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 18, 2011)

I am H the B but I never play anymore except to bot the shit out of my strength stats occasionally


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 18, 2011)

Nobody seems to be playing much anymore. Not that I'm surprised by this, I usually play a month or two then stop playing for about 3 or 4 months before remembering the game. Rinse, repeat.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 18, 2011)

I would play if Jagex would quit being a bitch. They'd still be getting a steady 8 bucks a month outta my pocket for membership but of course they have an unscheduled server reset and when I went to get back on, I got hacked and lost 12 mil worth of stuff (and I was only level 70 something so it was a lot at the time).


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Oct 19, 2011)

I've quit repeatedly. Haven't touched it since 99 ranged. Neverblink was my main.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 19, 2011)

Not gonna lie... I played it way back in the day. But that was before Asargania was introduced. Or any of the member stuff. Back in my day... You could kill people anywhere and this of course would result in high levels eating lowbies 

So yeah I couldn't get back into the game and so I've moved on.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 19, 2011)

Wait what. People PAY to play runescape?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 19, 2011)

I've played Runescape since March 2001.  Participated in Runescape 2's Beta, kept on playing and finally gave up a few months after it was put on Miniclip, that's when it died for me.  Miniclip caused Runescape to get invaded by kids, scammers, bots, hackers, but mostly kids.  My character wasn't even named Ibuuyk, that's how old it is.  I still log in a time or two per year, just to realize Runescape is more and more updated towards kids, so I quit.  Damn you, Miniclip, you killed the best MMORPG of all time.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 19, 2011)

I lost faith in humanity when I learned that the guy that wrote the  funniest quest in the game, "my arm's big adventure" had been retasked  with working shitty updates like right-click issues on items or "make X"  options for skills.

But inertia keeps me playing anyway. If any  account still draws breath in this graveyard of broken dreams, just look  for General-jwj :V



Ibuuyk said:


> I've played Runescape since March 2001.  Participated in Runescape 2's Beta, kept on playing and finally gave up a few months after it was put on Miniclip, that's when it died for me.  Miniclip caused Runescape to get invaded by kids, scammers, bots, hackers, but mostly kids.  My character wasn't even named Ibuuyk, that's how old it is.  I still log in a time or two per year, just to realize Runescape is more and more updated towards kids, so I quit.  Damn you, Miniclip, you killed the best MMORPG of all time.



Funny, that's how I got into the game :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 19, 2011)

When i was a kid and found out about Runescape, i was too dumb to make an account there. Looking back, that might have been one of my smartest things i've done


----------



## Aidy (Oct 19, 2011)

I haven't played in years. I have 2 accounts, one's level 117 or something and the other is like, level 98. I'll start playing again if you want, no membership though plus I think I cleaned out everything of value as I planned to quit. However if Runescape's fanbase nowadays is equal to that of Xbox Live or PSN then I refuse.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 20, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Runescape's fanbase nowadays is equal to that of Xbox Live




Yuuuuuuuuuup, all 12 year old kids.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 20, 2011)

Bollocks. Forget that then, I hear enough people calling everything homosexual when I walk through town to get to College, I don't need to hear it on games again D:


----------



## Ames (Oct 20, 2011)

Man I haven't touched Runescape in like.... 6 or 7 years....

Holy crap I feel old


----------



## Artillery Spam (Oct 22, 2011)

Played it hardcore a long time ago. Quit because Jagex wouldn't stop sucking off Dungeoneering and (later) PvP, as well as the multitude of overpowered weapons (Dragon Claws, God Swords ect) that made armor and the defense skill obsolete (in my opinion). Fucktarded updates like making climbing boots forty-thousand gold pieces each, which resulted in people obtaining huge amounts of "free" cash. 

I just got tired of them as a company. A lot of the decisions they made seemed half-assed and engineered towards promoting ungodly amounts of grind for a game that was quickly dipping into the subpar category of MMORPGS.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 23, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Now I'm curious. What's Runescape?


A load of shit.


----------



## zarfytezz1 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm a level 137 with 2336 total level (that means my average skill is over 93), and I've played over 6000 hours in-game. The name's "sports441995," (yes, I know, it's awful- made it back a long time ago and I'm one of the few who still seem to believe in sticking with their original username) if you want to talk to me. 

By the way, there's a clan with over 300 furries in RS. The name's "furry menagerie," and I've been a part of them since June. I must warn you though, the clan leadership is terrible- It's led by a very conservative, strict, Christian(which I am myself, but i'm not...well...), Republican player-moderator who sticks to the RS rules (and we all know how silly some of them are) like glue. You can't even say "furaffinity" on there without some grammatically-correct warning from an admin, lol. A nice play to go to meet furs though, and it's what got me re-interested in the community back in June .

And to the haters...really? Haven't we all gotten enough hate for being a furry that we'd learn we don't need it amongst one another? If you don't like it, don't play it. Simple as that. And to those who say the community is awful who are non-members...of course it is! Get some membership and you'll see the players who actually care about the game, lol.


----------



## BRN (Jan 14, 2012)

zarfytezz1 said:


> I'm a level 137 with 2336 total level (that means my average skill is over 93), and I've played over 6000 hours in-game.



6000 hours of sleep, socialising and school progress might've done you significantly more favours in life.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 14, 2012)

zarfytezz1 said:


> and I've played over 6000 hours in-game.



Talk about addicted. I've been playing since 2004 on and off and I doubt I've even got over 150 hours in. If even that.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh, happy memories.

Grinded away a lot of time on that game until about five or six months ago, when I left. There was really no more entertainment in the game itself for me; too full of bots and JaGex-finally-caving-and-becoming-a-shitty-company. So I had fun in Rants for the last three years, until they took it away (again). Much banning and trolling was had by all. But questioning Mod Mark's sexual proclivities or the legitimacy of Mod Poppy's pink hair versus her breasts was fun while it lasted.


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 15, 2012)

I used to play rune scape but then I took a bunch of boredom to the knee..

Sory the game was just dull for me I played it long ago I might check it out again but most likly its just a broing grind fest for me.


----------



## zarfytezz1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm perfectly happy with my life, and doing an activity a lot doesn't make you addicted. Even if I was- I'll live how I want to live, and you'll live how you want to live. I don't need anyone to justify my actions for me.

This thread was intended for Runescape players, I believe. Not a discussion of how much the game sucks or doesn't suck.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 15, 2012)

zarfytezz1 said:


> I'm perfectly happy with my life, and doing an activity a lot doesn't make you addicted. Even if I was- I'll live how I want to live, and you'll live how you want to live. I don't need anyone to justify my actions for me.
> 
> This thread was intended for Runescape players, I believe. Not a discussion of how much the game sucks or doesn't suck.



You have over *6000 hours* in it, that must mean you have been on it every day for a very long time. And actually, the term addiction is different with computers and games. It's more defined as 'an extreme overuse of video games or computers, interfering with daily life'. If you don't believe me, look it up. And judging by the way you defended yourself, you _are _â€‹addicted to it.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 15, 2012)

zarfytezz1 said:


> and doing an activity a lot doesn't make you addicted.



Over 6000 hours.

To put it in other terms, that's around 3/4 of a year on Runescape.

You are.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 15, 2012)

well depends how spread out those hours are. If it was all in like one or two years that is definitely a slightly interfering addiction.
If it was more like 6-7 years it would more be something like a big hobby.


----------



## BRN (Jan 15, 2012)

zarfytezz1 said:


> I'm perfectly happy with my life, and doing an activity a lot doesn't make you addicted. Even if I was- I'll live how I want to live, and you'll live how you want to live. I don't need anyone to justify my actions for me.
> 
> This thread was intended for Runescape players, I believe. Not a discussion of how much the game sucks or doesn't suck.


 

Hey now, no need to be defensive. I didn't begrudge you your choice on your way of life. I merely stated that 6,000 hours applied in a different way would have been more useful for your school and social life. Am I wrong?


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 15, 2012)

This thread reminds me I should maybe get back to playing RS once my exams are over ...

*me checks Steam and Impulse libraries of new games*

Screw that.


----------



## DW_ (Jan 15, 2012)

>Runescape


Quit five years ao after I was killed by a level 48 with rune arrows. And I was level 52. I should have been able to get them, but MEMBER ONLY. Shit's broken as fuck, yo.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 15, 2012)

I remember runescape was the first time someone tried to scam me out of my account.
Only thing i ever took of value from runescape, how to not get scammed like a derp.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 15, 2012)

Run, Escape. That is all.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 15, 2012)

I've played from 2004 - 2010 straight. Became a member in October 2005.

I'm level 90 and quit the game a few years ago due to it boring me and me being too lazy to continue training and whatnot.

Attack: 73
Strength: 73
Defense: 73
Constitution (aka Hit Points): 73
Prayer: 53
Ranged: 53
Magic: 65

Here are the rest of my stats if you want to see, but take not that they are from December 2008.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 17, 2012)

If you want to see mine, they're here. I even went on today to get them for you, I might start playing on occasion I guess, it gives me something to do. I didn't really play very often, like I said, on and off for a very long time and most of the time when I played I didn't train, I just socialised with people who were somewhat mature, not the kids who knew nothing or insulted everyone because of their level.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 17, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> here



Good GOD. Is that what it all looks like now? Apparently JaGex is on a chrome kick or something.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 17, 2012)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Good GOD. Is that what it all looks like now? Apparently JaGex is on a chrome kick or something.



Yeah, I don't like the look of the inventory or anything but I have to say the graphics do look nicer. Animations are smoother too, for a browser based game it is quite beautiful. Also I found the best times to play are during the day, when over half the players are in school, and late at night, when over half the players are in bed because it's a school night. But anyway yeah, they love Chrome. I got an email from them a few weeks ago saying 'hey we noticed you use chrome, want this free item?' so I was like sure. They look pretty snazzy, I'll take a picture of my character's outfits too if you want, to see the new graphical improvements?


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 17, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> Yeah, I don't like the look of the inventory or anything but I have to say the graphics do look nicer. Animations are smoother too, for a browser based game it is quite beautiful. Also I found the best times to play are during the day, when over half the players are in school, and late at night, when over half the players are in bed because it's a school night. But anyway yeah, they love Chrome. I got an email from them a few weeks ago saying 'hey we noticed you use chrome, want this free item?' so I was like sure. They look pretty snazzy, I'll take a picture of my character's outfits too if you want, to see the new graphical improvements?



Sure, you've piqued my curiosity. And I didn't think they'd take a step back in terms of graphical/animation development, but it's just that they've pretty much been scraping the bottom of the barrel idea-wise for the past few years now. I knew they'd take to dolling up the game consistently to compete with other MMO's, and at least _appear_ to be moving forward, but I didn't think they'd dip so much into it in just the six months since I stopped. But before I tirade; yes, screenies would be nice.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay, well here's my fighting outfit, which has a Rune platebody, Dragon platelegs, Dragon boots, Amulet of Glory(t), Bandos Godsword, usually Bandos Boots and Ice Gloves (but Mime in this case) and a special cape given to people who played Runescape Classic (which I did, for a long time, until they took it down .-.).

This here is my skilling outfit, which is a full suit of black elegant clothing, Classic cape + hood, whip, same gloves, boots and amulet as above.

And this is my casual outfit, blue elegant, veteran cape (playing RS for +5 years), and then the same as above but with the special Chrome goggles.

Oh, here's what the Chrome goggles look like. I quite like them, they're fancy c:

Oh, and I wear the same ring usually, in this case it's a ring of wealth. Usually it's one that helps me in combat.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 17, 2012)

fun stuffs all 'round.


Ah, nostalgia. If I could actually  remember my password, I might be tempted to get on and screw around a  bit. Dunno if I'd lunge for Member's again, but meh.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 18, 2012)

You should recover it, I've started again like I said but in moderation. Now I'm just doing quests like I did before I quit for a year and a half, and clue scrolls. Always in pursuit of getting rich(er) :c


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh man I haven't played this in so long. How long do they keep characters in the system? I wonder if my dude with sorta-full dragon and like 90 agility is still there?


----------



## Aidy (Jan 18, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Oh man I haven't played this in so long. How long do they keep characters in the system? I wonder if my dude with sorta-full dragon and like 90 agility is still there?



He will be, I've had 2 accounts both inactive for years and I can still use them. Jagex have servers everywhere, and their database is huge, they even had my classic RS account there just before they took it down.

You know, the game really is quite beautiful now. There's voice acting in some quests and live recorded music, this is in the new location in Al Kharid while I was doing one of the new quests (for me, anyway).


----------



## Tezzereth (Jan 22, 2012)

I played a lot when i was in high school back around when Runescape 2 build was just released to about when summoning came out, well, a bit before then, one of the newer skills at least, not sure exactly. But the influx of more and more kids and more and more bots has devalued everything to stupid low amounts unless it's a new overpowered high level character item. I had like 400 4 dose prayer potions. Worth dirt now nearly! Dragon medium helm is like worth close to the rune armor versions, only thing that doesn't drop it more is probably how much you can alch it for, lol.

I just let my friends younger brother use it for gold making, lol.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 23, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> You should recover it, I've started again like I said but in moderation. Now I'm just doing quests like I did before I quit for a year and a half, and clue scrolls. Always in pursuit of getting rich(er) :c



Did jush dat. 'Chris Temple', if you ever get the urge to mess around in F2P, or chat, or wutevur.

Would mention Hi-Scores, but apparently F2P don't have them anymore. Mm.


----------



## Piroshki (Jan 24, 2012)

Funny this thread got resurrected now, as I just went on RS yesterday for the first time in a while. Missed seasonal events = </3, although I don't really play much anymore. For the past few years it's just been one day to one week of playing, because I want to go do penguins and the circus and maybe a new quest, followed by a month or two of inactivity.

Do they do a lot of textual roleplay in the furry clan chat? :|
I used to hang out in thefurrychat, where I was kinda palsy with the people who are now apparently the leaders of Furry Menagerie. But that was just like a discussion chat, no different than what we have going on here. Nobody ever goes in that chat anymore, though, and I'd like to talk to some of them again, or at least Onni 'cause he's always got his private chat on friends and we actually got along great even though everyone says he's a priss, but the fact it's listed as a roleplaying clan throws me off since I don't really like roleplaying. If it's like... discussion with the little -wags tail- or whatever going on, or even a few RPers running a mini-RP behind discussion, I could probably live with that, but if it's like an RP thread, I don't wanna go in there and try to have OOC conversations.


----------

